# 1. Deutsche MTB Meisterschaft der Justiz



## Dicke Wade (30. Dezember 2008)

an alle Justizbediensteten in diesem Forum. Am 14.06.09 startet die erste Deutsche Meisterschaft der Justiz. Das Rennen findet im Rahmen des Rhein Hunsrück MTB Marathons in Rhens (Rheinland Pfalz) statt. Auf der Mitteltrecke, 50 km/1300 hm, werden die Meister in 5 Altersklassen gesucht. Ab sofort kann man sich anmelden. Die Ausschreibung und weitere Infos findet ihr auf unserer Internetseite.www.sig-koblenz.de.
Sollte es Fragen oder Anregungen geben, könnt ihr euch hier melden.
Viel Spass


----------



## Dicke Wade (31. Dezember 2008)

infos über die strecke und der gesamtveranstaltung unter www.tusrhens.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (1. Januar 2009)

Na, das ist doch mal eine gute Idee 
Dürfen nur Justizbedienstete mitfahren oder sind auch Anwälte zugelassen? 

Werde in Thüringen ein bisschen Werbung machen. Beim OLG bzw. der GenStA in Jena gibt es sogar eine richtige "Betriebssportgruppe Mountainbike", vielleicht haben davon ein paar Interesse. Ich würde auch gerne kommen, weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich es zeitlich eingetaktet bekomme.


----------



## herr.gigs (1. Januar 2009)

Keine Ahnung warum du nicht mal den treffensten link hier schreibst zum rennen : http://www.mtb-rhens.de/
Und wenn ich die Seite lese, steht da, dieses Jahr eine Touristikfahrt.
Das bedeutet für mich eigentl. kein Rennen oder lieg ich falsch?


----------



## Dicke Wade (1. Januar 2009)

@herr.gigs: nun ja, so kommst du auch da hin, ist aber interessant die ganze internetseite des veranstalters tus rhens zu sehen und treffend, zumindestens für die justizbediensteten, ist unsere seite. denn da gibt es die ausschreibung der dm und die anmeldung, was auf der rhenser seite nicht der fall ist.

@tvaellen: die dm ist nur für justizbedienstete ausgeschrieben.


----------



## Andreas S. (1. Januar 2009)

Ich will auch mitmachen,bin aber kein Justizbeamter.
Geht das auch wenn ich einen frischrasierten Rennradler über den Haufen fahre und dann unschuldig bis zum 15.6.dafür in den Knast gehe?


----------



## Dicke Wade (1. Januar 2009)

nein, aber zu strafe müßtest du als streckenposten dienen. so als sozialstunde.
und pass schön auf, du willst doch auch auf der straße trainieren, nich das ich mal vor dir stehe


----------



## Udgard (3. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei , auch wenn ich mich frage, warum man nicht die 75 Kilometer genommen hat....aber irgendwas is`ja immer


----------



## Dicke Wade (3. Januar 2009)

@udgard: freud mich , dass du mit machst. wir haben bewusst die mittelstrecke genommen, um einfach mehr bedienstete an zu sprechen. vor allen auch die damenfraktion. nicht jeder macht mal einfach so 2000 hm. aber wer weiß, vielleicht wollen ja nächstes jahr alle (männer) mehr.


----------



## Gudyo (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, da hab ich ja endlich mein Trainigsziel für den Frühsommer. Komme aus dem "flachen" Teil der Republik und werd jetzt fleissig Höhenmeter bolzen. Ich denke das ist ne versicherungstechnische Sache mit der Touristikfahrt. Bei den CTF Veranstaltungen hier in der Euroregion Niederrhein/Limburg dürfen die Strecken nicht abgesperrt werden und wen jemand da einen Unfall baut haftet nicht der Veranstalter, bei ausgeschriebenen Rennen sieht das anders aus. Bei allem Ehrgeiz sollte man nie vergessen, das die Knochen anderer und vor allem die eigenen heil bleiben sollen. Werd mich den mal Anmelden und freu mich schon riesig auf die Trails entlang des Rheins.

Gruss aus der JVA Düsseldorf

F.Irmen


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Januar 2009)

Muss mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Erstmal schönen Dank an Dicke Wade und die sig-Koblenz für die Planung und Durchführung der Veranstaltung. Hoffe ich kann an der Veranstaltung im schönen Rheintal teilnehmen, aber da ich 2 sehr kleine Kinder habe und jedes 2. Wochenende Dienst muss ich halt schauen wie ich das hin bekomme. Aber die Idee finde ich klasse und es scheint ja doch einige MTB-begeisterte in der Justiz zu geben. Ich hoffe es wird eine schöne Veranstaltung.
Gruß aus der JVA Schwerte
J.Wilhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (30. Januar 2009)

@Gudyo: das mit dem versicherungstechnischen hast du richtig erkannt.
 ich hoffe das wir 100 fahrer zusammen bekommen. habe heute erfahren, dass die ausschreibung erst diese woche in den neuen bundesländern angekommen ist. aus dieser richtung werden sich dann hoffentlich auch noch einige anmelden. bis jetzt sind es 22. also, macht alle noch schön werbung, auch auf den gerichten.bis dann

Berry


----------



## Bichi (4. Februar 2009)

Moin moin,
das hört sich doch mehr als gut an. Immer nur beim Volleyball um die Meisterschaft zu spielen wird auf dauer langweilig.
Schade nur das es das Willingenwochenende ist, na ja was solls. Dafür hatte ich zum Glück ja schon das Dienstwochenende getauscht, jetzt lohnt sich das auch.
Da simmer dabei dat is prima.
Schönen Gruß aus Kölle und schon mal danke für die Bemühungen, freu mich euch zu sehen.


----------



## Kizou (4. Februar 2009)

oh Mann !!!

Als ich mich gerade anmelden wollte, musste ich feststellen, dass es das Wochenende des Bike-Festivals in Willingen ist  !

Da ich dort, wie jedes Jahr, schon angemeldet bin nochmal.

Also, allen Startern ....Kette rechts !

Gruss

Andreas


----------



## WilliWildsau (5. Februar 2009)

Kann mich Hangschieber nur anschliessen
Willingen ist ja schön und gut, aber ein Marathon am Mittelrhein in dieser einmaligen Landschaft ist schon etwas anderes Wer einmal in dieser Gegend mit dem Bike unterwegs war, kommt immer wieder gerne zurück. Und ich muss für mich sagen, dass ich eigentlich keine Rennen mehr fahren wollte, da ich 1999 den ersten Marathon in Willingen mitgefahren bin und auch die kompletten 120Km damals. Nur hat mich das ganze drumherum und das verbissene der Hobbyfahrer, wo ich mich auch zu zähle, nur abgeschreckt und ich habe für mich entschieden weiterhin an den schönsten Ecken zu biken, aber zum Genuss und zur Entspannung. Und als ich die Nachricht bekommen habe, dass die Meisterschaft der Justiz dort stattfindet, habe ich zum ersten mal für mich wieder seit 99 gedacht, dass würde mich interessieren. Ich sehe es für mich als geniale Tour, wo ich mit anderen bikebegeisterten in einer der schönsten Ecken Deutschlands meinem Hobby nachgehen kann. Ich freue mich auf den 14.06.09 und hoffe das der Wettergott auch noch einen guten Tag hat
Gruß aus der JVA Schwerte,
Jens


----------



## Kizou (9. Februar 2009)

Ja ja, ist ja schon gut !!!

ich muss Euch ja recht geben.
Ich trainiere sonst von Oberwesel aus und weiss daher schon wie schön der Hunsrück ist.
Vor 2 Jahren bin ich auch den Gallahaantrail mitgefahren und habe festgestellt, dass so ein kleiner Marathon seinen ganz besonderen Reiz hat.
Da wir aber mit 9 Teilnehemern starten, liegt es nicht an mir, ansonsten würde ich ja trotz Willingen mitfahren.
Willingen ist ja an dem Samstag.
Wir werden aber auch am Sonntag noch eine Tour starten.....

Also trotzdem viel Spass.


----------



## Kizou (9. Februar 2009)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ja ja, ist ja schon gut !!!
> 
> ich muss Euch ja recht geben.
> Ich trainiere sonst von Oberwesel aus und weiss daher schon wie schön der Hunsrück ist.
> ...



P.S.:  JVA Duisburg-Hamborn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (9. Februar 2009)

dann wirst du schon mal kein DM


----------



## Kizou (10. Februar 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> dann wirst du schon mal kein DM




offensichtlich 

Aber es wird doch mit Sicherheit nicht die letzte Meisterschaft, oder ?


----------



## Dicke Wade (10. Februar 2009)

@Kizou:  nein natürlich nicht. hoffe das wir das jetzt jedes jahr auf die beine stellen können.  hängt natürlich auch an den teilnehmerzahlen und da wären wir wieder beim thema, gell.


----------



## tvaellen (10. Februar 2009)

@ Dicke Wade
ist mein Startgeld ncht eingegangen? 
Finde mich nicht auf der Strartliste, obwohl ich schon am 1.2. überwiesen habe. Oder ist die Liste nicht auf dem neuesten Stand?


----------



## Dicke Wade (11. Februar 2009)

@ tvaellen: sorry , ist uns gestern aufgefallen, dass wir dich und noch einen vergessen haben. ihr werdet in den nächsten tagen eingetragen.

Berry


----------



## tvaellen (11. Februar 2009)

Kein Problem, ist ja noch lange genug hin. Hatte mich nur gewundert, dass andere nachgetragen wurden und ich nicht und mich gefragt, ob ich vielleicht eine Zahlendreher bei der Kontonummer o.ä. hatte.


----------



## crazypepe (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo, tolle Idee!
Ich bin Referendarin am AG und zähle zumindest in der Mensa als Justizbedienstete ;-)
Wie sehen das die Veranstalter?


----------



## Dicke Wade (11. Februar 2009)

@crazypepe: die regeln sind klar. nur landes- oder bundesbedienstete der justiz dürfen bei der DM starten.


----------



## tvaellen (11. Februar 2009)

wieso sollen Rechtsreferendare *keine *Justizbedienstete sein??
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechtsreferendariat
Die treten in Amtsanwaltsachen sogar als Sitzungsvertreter der StA auf.
vgl. auch § 10 GVG http://dejure.org/gesetze/GVG/10.html

Verstehe ich nicht so ganz
Tvaellen
(nebenberuflicher AG Leiter für Referendare)


----------



## Dicke Wade (11. Februar 2009)

das habe ich nicht gesagt. ich habe nur über die regeln aufgeklärt. wenn crazypepe sein gehalt vom justizministerium bekommt ist doch alles i.o..
startberechtigt sind justizbedienstete die als angestellte oder beamte in der justiz arbeiten und von der ofd jeden monat ihr geld bekommen. landesdiener so zu sagen. (beim bund staatsdiener). auch der ,, anwärter''.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazypepe (12. Februar 2009)

...deshalb habe ich lieber nochmal nachgefragt. Nicht, dass ich an der Anmeldung stehe und es dann nicht geht.

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Kettenkiller (13. Februar 2009)

Servus zusammen! Super Idee die Meisterschaft! Hoffe es folgen noch mehr.....
Habe die Woche auch das Startgeld überwiesen u. finde mich auch nicht in der Startliste! Ist ja noch Zeit u. wollte nur mal nach fragen....nicht das was schief gelaufen ist! Bis dahin


----------



## Dicke Wade (13. Februar 2009)

spätestens am montag wird aktuellisiert .

bis dann


----------



## sammy206 (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo und Grüße aus Rohrbach, hab mich und einen Kollegen diese Woche angemeldet.. mal schaun wann wir in der Teilnehmerliste erscheinen . Werde hier noch Kollegen ansprechen, vielleicht bekommen wir ja noch welche aktiviert. Finde es Klasse das ihr in Koblenz ne Mountainbikegruppe habt. Freue mich auf den Marathon und werd mal bissl trainieren um nicht vom Besenwagen aufgenommen zu werden...
Tschau und bis denne


----------



## Dicke Wade (27. Februar 2009)

Gans meinerseits. Wenn ihr bezahlt habt, seid ihr spätestens am Montagabend drauf . Ja, mehr Teilnehmer wären nicht schlecht. Bis dann
Berry


----------



## sammy206 (3. März 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> Gans meinerseits. Wenn ihr bezahlt habt, seid ihr spätestens am Montagabend drauf . Ja, mehr Teilnehmer wären nicht schlecht. Bis dann
> Berry


 
Hallöchen Berry, heute ist Dienstag... von welchem Montag hattest du gesprochen als es darum ging die Teilnehmerliste auf den neusten Stand zu bringen?...lach
Gruß aus Rohrbach


----------



## Dicke Wade (3. März 2009)

jaaaaaaaaaa, dat is aber jetzt en ding. kümmer mich drum! spätestens am donnerstag...... nur welcher  lasst euch überaschen 
ich denke das uns keiner verloren geht.
bis dann
Berry


----------



## tvaellen (8. März 2009)

Habe zwei Thüringer Kollegen "zur Hälfte" überzeugt, vielleicht melden sie sich in den nächsten Tagen auch an. 
Ansonsten beiße ich mit meiner Werbung leider auf Granit. Das blöde an dem Termin ist, dass der Erfurter MTB Marathon, das größte Thüringer MTB Event, genau am gleichen Tag statt findet. 
Da könnt ihr zwar nichts dafür (letztes Jahr war der Erfurter Mara nach Anfang Juli), aber es mindert die Lust der Leute 200km Auto zu fahren, wenn man dasselbe auch vor der Haustür bekommt.


----------



## Dicke Wade (8. März 2009)

@tvaellen: nun ja, aber da kann man nicht deutscher meister der justiz werden. mit den terminüberschneidungen kann man auch nichts dran machen. willingen ist auch an dem we. aber trotzdem danke für die werbung und weiter am ball bleiben. 
@für den rest: es wird auch eine mannschaftwertung geben. zudem ist das design unseres meistertrikot fertig. ab nächste woche alles auf unserer internetseite nachzu-lesen und schauen.
Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (28. März 2009)

hallo leute,
der letzte monat zur anmeldung läuft. dran denken, stichtag 30.04.09. bis jetzt haben wir 51 anmeldungen und motiviert mal eure kolleginnen. Es hat sich noch keine frau angemeldet. Auch die teilnehmer von den gerichten sind sehr dürftig. bis dann
Berry


----------



## Dicke Wade (6. Mai 2009)

Die Anmeldefrist zur 1. Deutschen MTB Meisterschaft der Justiz ist abgelaufen. Und wir können sagen, dass es jetzt schon ein riesen Erfolg ist. 
87 Teilnehmer (4 Frauen) in 4 Altersklassen aus 8 Bundesländern. Die meisten Teilnehmer kommen aus NRW (19).  Die Dienststelle mit den meisten Teilnehmern (14) ist die JVA Saarbrücken. 
 Jetzt hoffen wir nur noch am 14.06. auf schönes Wetter und ein gutes Gelingen. Also, noch schön trainieren. Bis zum Rennen.
Berry


----------



## juchhu (6. Mai 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> Die Anmeldefrist zur 1. Deutschen MTB Meisterschaft der Justiz ist abgelaufen. Und wir können sagen, dass es jetzt schon ein riesen Erfolg ist.
> 87 Teilnehmer (4 Frauen) in 4 Altersklassen aus 8 Bundesländern. Die meisten Teilnehmer kommen aus NRW (19).  Die Dienststelle mit den meisten Teilnehmern (14) ist die JVA Saarbrücken.
> Jetzt hoffen wir nur noch am 14.06. auf schönes Wetter und ein gutes Gelingen. Also, noch schön trainieren. Bis zum Rennen.
> Berry



 Klasse.

Mal ein paar neugierige ORGA-Fragen:

Wer ist denn Veranstalter dieser 1. Deutschen MTB Meisterschaft der Justiz? Läuft das übers Land, über einen Verein oder wie?
Sind die TeilnehmerInnen während der Deutschen Meisterschaft versichert? Und wenn ja, wie und über wen?

EDIT: So, jetzt geht Eure Website wieder. Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, ist Eurer Verein der Ausrichter. Dann bleibt nur noch die zweite Frage, sofern ich meine Antwort auf die erste Frage richtig interpretiert habe.


----------



## Gudyo (6. Mai 2009)

@juchhu : Lesenden Menschen kann geholfen werden 
Zitat:
Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko. Der Teilnehmer verzichtet auf alle Rechtsansprüche auch Dritter an den Veranstalter und bestätigt mit seiner Anmeldung, dass er gesund und trainiert ist. Der Veranstalter übernimmt keine Haftung für Schäden oder Verletzungen und für den Verlust von Rädern und sonstigen Material.
Jeder Teilnehmer muss ausreichend versichert sein. Fahren Sie immer so, dass Sie sich und andere nicht gefährden.
*Einverständniserklärung: *
Mit Ihrer Anmeldung erkennen Sie die Wettkampfbestimmungen und  den Haftungsausschluss des Ausrichters an.
Zitat Ende!
Da hier auch kein Dienstsport im Sinne des Beamtenversorgungsgesetz gegeben ist, kann man nur hoffen, das:
A. Nix passiert
B. Jeder entsprechend versichert ist (Haftpflicht und private Unfallversicherung)

Sollte etwas anderes Geltung haben, lass ich mich gerne korregieren.
Gruss aus D´dorf


----------



## Bichi (6. Mai 2009)

Kleiner Hinweis!
Nicht in allen Unfall-und Haftpflichtversicherungen sind Wettkämpfe mit eingeschlossen. Auch wenn wir keine Profis sind fällt das Rennen unter Wettkampf.
Klärt das vorher ab, bevor das große Erwachen nach einem Crash kommt.
Eventuell kann sogar die Krankenversicherung probleme machen!

Gruss aus Kölle


----------



## Dicke Wade (6. Mai 2009)

nun ja, macht euch nicht so viele gedanken. da fast alle teilnehmer beamte sind, sind sie privat versichert. wenn ich mich beim fußballspielen verletze, gehe ich zum arzt und so ist das hier auch. auch die anderen fragen wurden schon richtig beantwortet. leider gewähren die anstalten / dienststellen zu mindestens in RLP keine unfallfürsorge mehr. das war einmal. aber vielleicht kommen wir ja wieder da hin. wir arbeiten daran. 
die SIG Koblenz hat diese meisterschaft ausgeschrieben. und die SIG Koblenz ist die BSG der JVA Koblenz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (6. Mai 2009)

Gudyo schrieb:


> @juchhu : Lesenden Menschen kann geholfen werden
> Zitat:
> Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko. Der Teilnehmer verzichtet auf alle Rechtsansprüche auch Dritter an den Veranstalter und bestätigt mit seiner Anmeldung, dass er gesund und trainiert ist. Der Veranstalter übernimmt keine Haftung für Schäden oder Verletzungen und für den Verlust von Rädern und sonstigen Material.
> Jeder Teilnehmer muss ausreichend versichert sein. Fahren Sie immer so, dass Sie sich und andere nicht gefährden.
> ...



Danke, ich habe heute morgen die ganze Zeit auf deren Server gewartet. Als dann immer noch nichts kam, habe ich gepostet.
Kaum habe ich das Posting abgeschickt, lief die Website wieder.
Hab gerade noch die Ausrichtergeschichte gefunden, musst dann aber zur nächsten Baustelle. 

OK, also keinen Versicherungsschutz. Danke für die Infos.



Bichi schrieb:


> Kleiner Hinweis!
> Nicht in allen Unfall-und Haftpflichtversicherungen sind Wettkämpfe mit eingeschlossen. Auch wenn wir keine Profis sind fällt das Rennen unter Wettkampf.
> *Klärt das vorher ab, bevor das große Erwachen nach einem Crash kommt.*
> Eventuell kann sogar die Krankenversicherung probleme machen!
> ...



Stimmt, hat mich auch eine Menge Zeit gekostet, die NÜRNBERGER VERSICHERUNGSGRUPPE dazuzubringen, einen eigenen UV-Tarif für die MTBvD-Mitglieder zu entwickeln: 24 h Deckung weltweit, alle Sportarten mit einer Ausnahme: Motorrennsport als Fahrer oder Beifahrer oder Insasse. Selbst Lizenzrennen im MTB-Sport decken die mit.

Die meisten privaten Versicherung haben diese Wettkampfklausel drin, dass alle Schäden, die während einer Rennveranstaltung passieren, die der Erzielung einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit oder einer Bestzeit dienen, von der Deckung augeschlossen sind.

*In sofern ist Dein Tipp für alle Rennbeteiligungen richtig und wichtig.*


----------



## Gudyo (7. Mai 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> nun ja, macht euch nicht so viele gedanken



Genau, schließlich sind wir doch alles gefestigte Persönlichkeiten, die gelernt haben in brenzligen Situationen die Ruhe zu bewahren . Wer als Raudie auffällt, kommt auf die stille Treppe, ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich  
Ich fahr mit dem Anspruch gesund ins Ziel zu kommen, das Gewinnen überlass ich den jüngeren (und leichteren) Kollegen. 
Hab mich da nur eingeklinkt weil ich hier an der Orga einer CTF mitwirke, da sind schon alle möglichen (und unmöglichen) Szenarien durchgespielt worden wie man über den Tisch gezogen werden kann als Veranstalter.
Bis in 5 Wochen.


----------



## squirrel (9. Mai 2009)

Dicke Wade schrieb:


> @crazypepe: die regeln sind klar. nur landes- oder bundesbedienstete der justiz dürfen bei der DM starten.



Eins vorweg: Natürlich ist mir klar, dass ich als Nicht-Justizbeamter nicht in die DM-Wertung kommen kann. 

Trotzdem möchte ich gerne die 50er Runde mitfahren, halt einfach so und trotzdem auf Zeit. Mich irritiert aber diese Aussage auf der Homepage: "Es handelt sich nicht um ein Rennen, sondern eine Touristikfahrt". 
Deshalb, und nur um ganz sicher zu gehen: Kriege ich als Nicht-Justizbeamter dann auch keine Zeitnahme?


----------



## Dicke Wade (9. Mai 2009)

der satz in der ausschreibung irritiert ein wenig , muss aber so da stehen, damit der veranstalter sich versicherungstechnisch absichert. aber auch wenn es kein rennen ist , wird bei allen teilnehmern die zeit gestoppt. So kann sich jeder orientieren wo er steht. dazu gibt es ja dann auch noch die ergebnislisten, damit du auch weist wo du da stehst. rein theoretisch bräuchten wir bei der dm gar keine zeit. wer als erstes durchs ziel kommt ist meister .


----------



## squirrel (9. Mai 2009)

Ah, alles klar. Dann steht einem Start ja nichts mehr im Wege.

Starten dann die DMler zusammen mit den anderen oder macht ihr 2 Startblöcke?


----------



## Dicke Wade (24. Mai 2009)

@squrrel: es wreden 3 startblöcke gebildet, die alle zur gleichen zeit (0900) gestartet werden. die dm ist ein startblock. natürlich vorne, so dass wir freie fahrt haben werden . der zweite block sind die 75 er und der dritte die 50er und 35 er. alle werden unmittelbar nach dem start wieder zusammen geführt. das heißt am anfang etwas gas geben, sonst könnte es eng werden. 
die strecke selber ist noch geiler als in den letzten jahren. mein tip, nehmt euch auf den ersten 8-10 km in acht . landschaftlich einer der schönsten strecken die ich je gefahren bin. wir können uns auf den 14.06 freuen. bis dann
Berry


----------



## Dicke Wade (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,
die 1. Deutsche Mountainbike Meisterschaft der Justiz ist gelaufen. Ich denke es hat allen sehr gut gefallen, so dass wir uns schon jetzt auf eine Wiederholung freuen. Und sie wird kommen. Das kann ich jetzt schon versprechen.
Da einige Urkunden liegen geblieben sind, werden wir versuchen, euch diese über den Postweg (Dienstweg)zukommen zu lassen. 
Hier nochmals die drei Erstplatzierten der einzelnen Altersklassen und ein paar Bilder (weitere Bilder und das Gesamtergebnis werden schnellst möglich auf unserer Internetseite veröffentlicht):
Damen: (4 Starter)
1. Linn, Obert LG Frankfurt 2:59:46
2. Heimgärtner, Nadja JVA Straubing 3:06:41
3. Schulte-Trux, Anke OVG Münster 3:37:33
Senioren 1: (32 Starter)
1. Zucht, Mike JVA Dortmund 2:10:30
2. Jung, Markus JVA Mannheim 2:24:15
3. Klimmer, Christian JVA Schwäbisch Hall 2:26:13
Senioren 2: (26 Starter)
1. Megele, Stefan JVA Augsburg 2:13:56
2. Berenhäuser, Ralf JVA Koblenz 2:26:45
3. Fuchs, Steffen JVA Rosdorf 2:39:55
Senioren 3: (11 Starter)
1. Steger, Josef JVA Straubing 2:45:23
2. Hennche, Michael JVA Rockenberg 2:56:10
3. Wurst, Roland JVA Bruchsal 3:07:59
Mannschaftswertung:
1. JVA Saarbrücken 8:18 h
2. JVA Mannheim 8:55 h
3. JVA Straubing 9:03 h
*Gesamtstarter: 73*
Zum Schluss möchte ich mich noch mal bei allen Teilnehmern und deren Begleitungen bedanken. Es war eine gelungene Veranstaltung und hat, denk ich, nicht nur uns vom ORGA Team viel Spaß gemacht. Bis nächstes Jahr in Rhens, zur 2. DM MTB der Justiz
Berry und das ORGA Team


----------



## Udgard (14. Juni 2009)

Danke an Dich/euch, war eine gelungene Veranstaltung und die Strecke war einfach nur richtig gut...hat echt spaß gemacht und mit meiner Leistung (2:44) war ich eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden.
Was natürlich gefallen hat, daß wir den Start vor allen anderen hatten...hat denen wahrscheinlich nicht so gefallen, warum auch immer, da ich für meinen Teil dann doch darauf geachtet habe, schnelleren Fahrern platz zu machen....ich denke, daß haben alle Kollegen (hoffe ich) 

Danke nochmal...Gruß und bis zum nächsten Jahr!!!!

(2:10 Std ich komme ;-)....Scherz, Respekt)


----------



## Kettenkiller (14. Juni 2009)

Wollte mich auf diesem Weg mal bei den Koblenzer Kollegen für eine tolle Organisation und einen super Ablauf bedanken.....War ein geiler Tag!
Zum Rennen kann ich nur sagen.....habe meinem Namen Ehre gemacht und viel Zeit verloren.... :-( Aber dabei sein ist alles....lach
Hoffe wir bekommen Anschluss Veranstaltungen für die Meisterschaft hin!


Gr bis dann


----------



## viragelion (16. Juni 2009)

Wo sind denn die Bilder ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (16. Juni 2009)

schau mal bei mir
und hier https://www.go4it-foto.de/index.php?page=index&lang=de

und die anderen werden hoffentlich im laufe der woche auf der internetseite erscheinen. bis dann
Berry


----------



## westbeck (17. Juni 2009)

Dickes Lob an alle die mitgewirkt haben.  Es war mein erster Marathon und dafür, dass ich keinerlei Erfahrungen diesbezüglich habe, fand ich die Organisation, Streckenschilderung und Verpflegung super! 
Vorallem, dass vor jeder uneinsichtigen Gefahrenstelle ein Schild und / oder ein Streckenposten stand und davor gewarnt hat. Habe mich jedenfalls sehr gut auf der Strecke geführt gefühlt. 
Platzierung und Zeit war für mich eh unwichtig. Meine Philosophie ist, Spass haben auf einer schönen Strecke und ankommen. Aber jeder bestimmt eben selbst seine Ziele und wer bewusst abkürzt betrügt sich nur selbst! Manch einem ( Platz da, hier komme ICH!) würde auch etwas mehr Fairness und Toleranz gut stehen. Schließlich lief alles im Rahmen einer Touristikfahrt, mit Teilnehmern in jeder Altersklasse und da kommt es nicht auf jede Minute an. Bin mir sicher, dass es beim 2´ten mal nur noch besser werden kann und all die "Probleme" die den einen oder anderen missfallen haben behoben sind.


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir noch mal herzlichen Dank für eine gelungene Veranstaltung Eigentlich wollte ich an Marathons nicht mehr teilnehmen, wo aber die Nachricht von der Justiz kam war ich sofort begeistert und habe es auch nicht bereut. Am Rhein lohnt es sich immer wieder zu fahren Eine schöne Strecke und ich habe es auch wie westbeck gehalten, einfach nur spass haben und das hatte ich zu genüge. Bei der nächsten Auflage wär ich auch wieder dabei, wenn es von Terminen wieder passen würde.
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Dicke Wade (29. September 2009)

an alle justizbedienstete deutschlands
DER TERMIN FÜR NÄCHSTES JAHR STEHT FEST

* 06.06.10 *


*die ausschreibung für 2010 folgt am 01.12.09 und läuft wie immer bis zum 30.04.10 !!!*


*alle infos auf unsere homepage*

*bis dann*

*Berry*


----------

